# Personalised Cat Collars



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Righteo, i know alot of people have problems with their cats being fed by other people, taken, lost, escaped, fed the wrong food causing them to be ill, etc, etc, etc!

So, i was looking around for a way for people to prevent this and the obvious one was cat tags declaring them not to be fed and house numbers etc.. not everyone's gonna be able to look at the tag so why not have it on the collar?

I found a website that looks pretty good, and reputable too.
Kitty Collars: Safe Cat Collars UK - Cat Safety Collars UK

Good thing about these is i think postage is only £1, you can personalise them too.

If your cat's being fed by other people you could "scare" them by putting something along the lines of "Diabetic, do not feed" etc.. 

They're all bright colours and come in reflective among other styles.

I'm not at all associated with this website or the people who run it but i thought it would perhaps create a way of telling people to back off politely without actually saying anything!

Abbie :2thumb:


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

I have bought collars from here before and they are really good.
Only one of my cats goes out but was able to have all the info I wanted to written on the collar plus they come off if your cat was to get caught up somewhere.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

oooooooo This is a good plan! I've already lost two cats to a neighbour who constantly fed them because they "looked hungry" :bash:
I never see them anymore (Gutted, because they were very special cats  )
Going to get these for my remaining kitties


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

MissCat said:


> oooooooo This is a good plan! *I've already lost two cats to a neighbour who constantly fed them because they "looked hungry" :bash:*
> I never see them anymore (Gutted, because they were very special cats  )
> Going to get these for my remaining kitties



can't believe this!!! how can people be so disgusting! if they want a cat why dont they get their own :O


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Bumpy for people, these look like a great idea. 
Luckily our cat has never been "stolen" by anyone!
If we get new kittens/cats though i'm gonna be getting some of these!
Like i've said, i have no connection with this website or the people running it, i just came across it and wanted to share!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

MissCat said:


> oooooooo This is a good plan! I've already lost two cats to a neighbour who constantly fed them because they "looked hungry" :bash:
> I never see them anymore (Gutted, because they were very special cats  )
> Going to get these for my remaining kitties


That really is horrible. What are people _thinking_? There's a lady in my area who does that, all of the outdoor cats in our area, no matter who they belong to, hang around her house. The thing is, she's encouraged wild cats to stick around too, so every single cat, even the well cared for pets, are contactly picking up fleas and getting into scraps. Then the wild ones pop out litters here, there and everywhere, leading to more and more wild kitties. I _know _she thinks she's doing the right thing, but it's becoming an epidemic!

Also, I think these collars are really great!
Plus, your cat can't lose or chew off its id tags or barrel when the details are printed.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Luxy said:


> That really is horrible. What are people _thinking_? There's a lady in my area who does that, all of the outdoor cats in our area, no matter who they belong to, hang around her house. The thing is, she's encouraged wild cats to stick around too, so every single cat, even the well cared for pets, are contactly picking up fleas and getting into scraps. Then the wild ones pop out litters here, there and everywhere, leading to more and more wild kitties. I _know _she thinks she's doing the right thing, but it's becoming an epidemic!
> 
> Also, I think these collars are really great!
> Plus, your cat can't lose or chew off its id tags or barrel when the details are printed.


Argh... yeah, it just makes matters worse!
It's one of the reasons that i'd be inclined to keep next cats as house cats instead or confine them to the garden.

As for the collars, i thought it was a really good idea.
The one saying "Diabetic do not feed" was what made me think it would be good for cats being fed by others. It might shock the people feeding the cat into not wanting to tamper with feeding it!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Freakinfreak said:


> Argh... yeah, it just makes matters worse!
> It's one of the reasons that i'd be inclined to keep next cats as house cats instead or confine them to the garden.
> 
> As for the collars, i thought it was a really good idea.
> The one saying "Diabetic do not feed" was what made me think it would be good for cats being fed by others. It might shock the people feeding the cat into not wanting to tamper with feeding it!


I know it's a really good idea. You could also get one that just says, plain and simple, "F**k Off". :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## daintypaws (May 24, 2012)

*daintypaws personalised cat collars*

In regards to personalised cat collars, printed collars without tags are ideal!

daintypaws.co.uk offer them at a more affordable price than most websites, because they're aware at how often they can get lost too!

They always have special offers on too, so go check them out, it's worth it!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

ideal for me as my crazy cat lady ( we last counted 16 on her car) deffo steels my cats flea collars, they are normal bob martins ones yet mine seem to loose theres the day a couple of hers get a collar....


----------



## daintypaws (May 24, 2012)

I bought a flea collar for my cat when she was younger, but after reading about all the dangers of them i took it off straight away! I now use frontline... I think it was something about how dangerous the chemicals inside them are as the cat can lick it off easily. Frontline absorbs into the skin and works that way!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd never put a flea collar on my cat! :gasp: 

I remember at a cat seminar put on by Hills many years ago, the vet giving the talk on parasites said the best place for a flea collar was inside the hoover bag! :2thumb:


----------



## daintypaws (May 24, 2012)

*free personalised cat collars*

daintypaws have changed the way they operate!. They now offer free personalised collars to cats within the UK subject to availability. They accept donations!


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

We got one from [email protected] that says microchipped so if he gets out its obvious he is owned


----------

